# Earthquakes.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Seismological Observation and Earthquake Prediction Division (dost.gov.ph) 

An interesting site for those interested.
I see 10 minor quakes in as many hours north from me.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

When I found earthquake info showing many years back - and Bohol got potholes by earthquake so it dont help enough to build strong if falling into such - I skipped all my favorite places at the other main islands, ans switched to Palawan  (which I hadnt checked before that.)


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I use this site to check current and past earthquake action. The historic chart shows I am in a relatively clear zone around Cagayan de Oro.




__





Latest Earthquakes







earthquake.usgs.gov


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There are free to download maps showing flooding and landslide risks too  BUT some odd defining of risk level by NOT counting risk there will be a landslide at a SPOT, but counting PER PERSON living there!!! So a high risk place with no people "have low risk" 🤣 (If they havent changed it.) I dont remember where I found them, I have downloaded them I were interested in and they dont tell source, but I suppouse can be found by Google because thats how I found them some years ago.


----------

